
Look out ARM, Intel, here comes MIPS – again - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/29/imagination_technologies_has_high_hopes_for_mips_compute_cores/
======
ris
Expect programmers to have a terrible time of it, because ImgTec are known for
being awful about open documentation.

